# 20 gallon "healer" tank



## Damon

This tank is what I like to call my healer tank (just got my camera back).

All of these plants were nursed back to health for ~1-2 months. The scaping isn't very good but I've never been good at it. I can just grow them. My local club is working with me on it. (The pic is right before a waterchange so it is a little dirty and the CO2 line is visible. Didn't see the need to clean it before I put water all over the glass. lol










Plant from left to right, back to front with small description

Background:

Cabomba carolina (back left)

Bacopa carolina (only one stem)

Ammannia senegalensis (Just starting to get its life back 4 stems)

Hygrophila corymbosa v. 'Angustifolia' (Cant miss it, its the largest plant in the tank. Grows like a weed)

Myriophyllum aquaticum (Barely visible in back right corner. May not make it but seems to be recovering well)

Midground:

Bacopa monneri (left)

Ludwigia repens (2 stems doing nicely)

Java fern (no description needed)

Christmas moss

Alternanthera (I didn't think this one would make it. Red plant in mid/foreground left)

Foreground:

Glossostigma: Still filling in. (wasn't damaged but grown emmersed).


----------



## fishfreaks

Hey that looks pretty nice Simpte! i'd love to see some shots of your other tanks :-D


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I'll second that motion.


----------



## Damon

As soon as I get them cleaned up.  Today and tomorrow is waterchange/pruning/filtercleaning day(s)


----------



## fishfreaks

Awesome! How many tanks do you have? are they all planted?


----------



## Damon

I have 3 planted tanks and a 75 in progress (finally purchased my substrate).
1 20 gallon
2 10 gallon
I have a 10 gallon cichlid tank so its not planted.


----------



## Cichlid Man

What cichlids do you have? Anything I haven't got?:lol:


----------



## Georgia Peach

wow, thats a nice looking tank! I think you done a great job !


----------



## Damon

I have a 10 gallon cichlid tank that has a pair of L. Brichardi in it. They have spawned 3-4 times but no viable fry. I haven't been giving them as much attention as I should so it goes without saying.

I also have a 10 gallon with a tri of A. borelli and a 10 gallon with a trio of A. trifaciata. The 75 Will probably house 3-4 Discus (haven't decided on coloration or finnage yet).

Those are my cichlids so far. Not a big fan of Africans except L. Tang shellies


----------



## Cichlid Man

Excellent!
Tanganikans are the way to go. I'm glad that you also have an interest in dwarf cichlids from south america which most aquarists overlook in the shops.


----------



## Damon

Well being more of a planted tank person, they naturally fit into the schemes of my tanks than Africans.


----------



## fish_doc

So what do you charge for your aquascaping skills? 

PS I dont pay travel time. LOL


----------



## Damon

Lol. You wouldn't want my skills. They are horrible!!! I'm embarrased to post this pic as my other SWOAPE members have beautiful tanks. This is my best attempt after 2+ years and over 100 tries. I'd end up oweing you money!


----------



## Cichlid Man

LOL. Doesn't look that bad, looks profesional to me, I on the over hand will probably end up doing something rediculous like planting the tall plants at the front and short ones at the rear!:lol:


----------



## Damon

Here is a temporary scape on the same tank with a few too many added plants of the wrong type (background stem plants). This tank will be torn down and moved into the 75 gallon on Tuesday/Wednesday. I will keep this tank barebottom for discus fry. I went to a friends to pick up some blyxa (grasslike plant on the left) and brought home much more! lol










It looks grainy but those are actually CO2 bubbles spit from my fluval (reactor with venturi loop on its way for the 75 gallon)


----------



## fishfreaks

looks great simpte, I love it!! better than i could ever do :-D Whats that foreground plant in the middle and the one to the right of that?


----------



## Damon

The middle one is a broad leaf java fern and the one to the right is.......giant bacopa (bacopa carolina). They are too short to put in the back. The foreground ground cover is glosso. Its a shame I will have to rip it up to replant. That alone will take 2 hours for that little patch.


----------



## fish_doc

Simpte said:


> Lol. You wouldn't want my skills. They are horrible!!! I'm embarrased to post this pic as my other SWOAPE members have beautiful tanks. This is my best attempt after 2+ years and over 100 tries. I'd end up oweing you money!


Well in that case your hired. I could use the extra cash. LOL


----------



## DUSTIN323

Yeah I think the tank is great looking in both pics I like it even better since you added more plants. I tried to do a ten g planted but it didn't work out I had flourite substrate and a hagen co2 system but I think the lighting was bad it was two incandescent bulbs which I knew it was dumb to used them. what kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## osteoporoosi

A nice dutch-style Simpte, like it.


----------



## Lydia

Hey welcome back osteoporoosi! Where have you been lately??


----------



## Damon

osteoporoosi said:


> A nice dutch-style Simpte, like it.


Thanks. It was originally to be a concave setting but the addition of so many plants, especially stem plants made that impossible. The glosso is filling in nicely though.


----------



## Lara

Lovely Simpte , I have a natural gift for aquascaping but so far lack the relevant skills to keep any above average plants alive lol :lol:. Do you use DIY CO2 (excuse my ignorance)?


----------



## Damon

No its a pressurized system..........
5lb (soon to be 10lb) Co2 tank
JBJ regulator/solenoid/needle valve w/ bubble counter
Silicone air line (better than standard but still not great)
Gas is just bubbled into my Fluval 204 intake line for a reactor.


----------



## osteoporoosi

I have travelled and studied Lydia, thanks for asking!
Simpte have you built a homemade co2-system? Don't have the money for a proper system, just thinking how the homemade model would work..

Edit: oh yes, I should read the other posts before doing one of my own..


----------



## Damon

Yes I used to use DIY CO2. I perfer (2) 2 litre soda bottles. I use jello for my mixture which give a more constant rate instead of blowing the load over a few short days. Brewers yeast is also used as it tolerates alcohol better than bakers yeast. I'll post my mixture tonight.


----------



## Fish Friend

like it !! well done


----------



## Damon

http://plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9916


----------

